# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  un petit rappel

## cassidain

que le décalage horaire entre saint-barth et la France métropolitaine est passé de 5 heures à 6 heures au petit matin aujourd'hui.

----------


## elgreaux

merci, c'est bien de savoir...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> que le décalage horaire entre saint-barth et la France métropolitaine est passé de 5 heures à 6 heures au petit matin aujourd'hui.



Pas plus mal comme ca....

----------


## cassidain

le printemps s'installe doucement là-bas . . .

----------


## stbartshopper

Is that due to daylight savings?

----------


## elgreaux

> Is that due to daylight savings?



en français SVP... on ne comprends pas anglais ici

----------


## GramChop

Comme l'a demandé Hopper, moi aussi, je suis curieux.

----------


## cassidain

effectivement, il s'agit du passage à l'heure d'été. et voilà. ☺️

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> Comme l'a demandé Hopper, moi aussi, je suis curieux.



 GramChop, comme tu es une madame, tu diras:"je suis curieuse".

----------


## GramChop

> GramChop, comme tu es une madame, tu diras:"je suis curieuse".



 Merci, Pascale.  Madame et Monsieur grammar is SO confusing.

----------

